# N Scale steam locomotives



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I am looking to purchase a DCC with sound steam locomotive. I see an abundance of "Model Power" units for sale. Can anybody give input as to the quality of these units.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I


danpuckett said:


> I am looking to purchase a DCC with sound steam locomotive. I see an abundance of "Model Power" units for sale. Can anybody give input as to the quality of these units.


I have purchased three of these. All were returned due to very low sound. I really like my BLI steamer. Runs good and great sound.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

danpuckett said:


> I am looking to purchase a DCC with sound steam locomotive. I see an abundance of "Model Power" units for sale. Can anybody give input as to the quality of these units.


Model Power is currently owned by MRC. Their non-DCC locos are fine, if a little basic in their detailing. MRC is not known for the quality of it's decoders, though, so that might be an issue.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

At this time,I believe the BLI units are the only ones available.Don't waste time,they won't be available very long.

There are the Athearn Big Boy and Challengers (with on-board Tsunamis) that are jewels,good luck trying to find one.

Model Power aren't great engines.I'm lucky,I have a Mikado (DCC,no sound) that is a fair runner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Trainworld has BLI and Athearn steam locos with sound in stock. This link will take you to the page.

https://www.trainworld.com/search/?...gory=84&byscale=31&road_name=&electronics=122


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-scale sound*



danpuckett said:


> I am looking to purchase a DCC with sound steam locomotive. I see an abundance of "Model Power" units for sale. Can anybody give input as to the quality of these units.


danpucket;

This is somewhat indirect, in relation to your question, but may help as general info regarding N-scale steam, and N-scale sound. Kato makes excellent N-scale steam, but not with factory-installed DCC and sound. Tsunami makes very good DCC/sound decoders for several types of steam locomotives. If you are willing to do your own decoder installation, then the combination of these two products would give you a smooth running steamer with DCC and sound. However, while decoders have excellent sound in them, getting good sound out is dependent on the speaker. Some decoders come with tiny speakers attached. These little speakers can't reproduce a fraction of the sound quality, or volume, that the decoder itself can produce. A larger speaker, mounted in a tender, and firing downward, will drastically improve both the sound quality, and the volume. I had great results using a small, eight Ohm, speaker originally made for a laptop computer, for this job. It was a perfect fit for an N-scale tender/B-Unit/boxcar. I was lucky enough to pick some of these up at a local electronics surplus store. Of course, there are also speakers made specifically for DCC sound, and enclosures in which they can be mounted. I'd recommend using the biggest speaker you can find, that will physically fit inside the model. A speaker enclosure is often unnecessary, since the car body itself acts as a good enclosure.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

